# Sirius in a MK3



## jorginho (May 26, 2007)

Ok so i know im not the only person out there with a sirius radio in a mk3... So lets see some pics of were people are mounting these things!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Project Mayhem (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Sirius in a MK3 (renob81)*

i tucked mine behind the cupholder in that little space

kinda hard to see, but the only pic i have











_Modified by Project Mayhem at 11:51 AM 6-25-2008_


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Sirius in a MK3 (Project Mayhem)*









































dan j reed.


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

Mine is built into the headunit, the auxilary box is under my drivers seat, and the antenna takes place of my stock Fuba. Works like a charm...


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Sirius in a MK3 (broken dipstick)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2271844
Check that,.
I'd rather have Sirius then anything else.


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Sirius in a MK3 (Dan J Reed)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i just hate all kinds of radio so don't mind me


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Sisius just added the Punk channel here in Canaduh!!!
My deck hooks up to a Sirius module that is stashed under the rear bench, I also dislike the dash mounted units ect. some of the ones posted above are not bad tho, stashed in the usless cup holder area ect...


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (rph2004)*

Here is my set-up.








Pics from Dan's thread need to be rehosted, thanks HostDubs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## exjnv (Jun 8, 2006)

xm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Sirius in a MK3 (jorginho)*

You could get creative like these: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2371742
The old adage that nobody ever looks up is probably still true. The random theives may not notice it hanging from the roof as much as they would notice it on the lower portion of the dash around the shifter and cup holder.


----------

